# LGB Mogul Repaint



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Spring Everyone

I'm thinking of purchasing an LGB Mogul and want to paint it all black. So, my question is, how hard it this loco to disassemble? Do the silver or gold bands around the boiler come off? 

The Colorado and Southern looks to have a grayish colored boiler, is this true?

What is the best thing to remove the numbers and lettering on these LGB Moguls?

I used brake fluid on my LGB 2-4-0.

Thanks for the help

Randy


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The mogul does come apart fairly easily. A few screws here and there, and voila! The bands are brass, and fold over into the boiler at the bottom, so they can be removed for painting. (If you're doing an all-black locomotive, most often the bands would have been painted as well, not left polished. That's kind of a touristy thing; a throwback to when neither the jacket nor the bands were painted.) 

The boiler on the C&S mogul is a very dark grey, as is the cab and tender. For whatever reason, LGB saw fit to use dark grey instead of a good old fashioned basic black. Drives me nutso when people do that, but what can you do, eh? 

Not sure about removing the lettering, but since you're repainting anyway, if the brake fluid or other usual suspects don't work, some fine steel wool will knock it down in short order, then just repaint and be happy. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:

I have used brake fluid to remove lettering on LGB moguls. It worked very well.

As I recall there is a long screw holding the pilot truck and a couple of screws in the back under the cab that have to be removed. I don't think that there are any others. You will have to unplug the three wires into the top of the motor block to completely remove the boiler from the motor.

Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:

It looks as if there are 5 screws holding the boiler cab assembly to the motor block. There are 4 under the cab. As I recall two of the cab screws are shorter than the other two. Make sure to put the shorter ones back where they came from.

Chuck


----------

